# Frisbee Dog!



## onemoreokie (Jul 21, 2009)

Chloe's new toy was a hit.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Chloe is a doll. I love her colors!
Gina


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, she's pretty!


----------



## onemoreokie (Jul 21, 2009)

It won't be long and I think she will be mostly silver!
I can't believe how fast her hair grows. Seems like something needs trimmed all the time and she was groomed a week ago.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

OK, now does she catch it? Or ride it like a flying saucer?<g> (sorry... I couldn't resist... She's adorable!)


----------



## onemoreokie (Jul 21, 2009)

She carries it around looking ridiculous then lays in it! She is nutz!


----------



## Drew"s Mom (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh what a cutie. That frisbee is as big as her. I love when they carry toys that are bigger than them. They don't seem to notice that though. Silly dogs.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

So precious! I love her coloring


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Chloe is a sweetheart and how to clever to make the frisbee a resting spot!

Holly & Murphy


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

How adorable!!!


----------



## onemoreokie (Jul 21, 2009)

She's a good baby dog but some days it seems she has more energy than mom and dad.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

She's adorable!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

cute face!!! how tiny too...


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

She is sooooo precious.:angel:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

She's so cute.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

That is too funny, I have pictures of Bella sleeping in her frisbee when she was pup.


----------



## onemoreokie (Jul 21, 2009)

Lunastar said:


> That is too funny, I have pictures of Bella sleeping in her frisbee when she was pup.


Seems like anywhere she can get curled up she will.
I've bought way to many toys but she seems to think 
bigger is better. The big retriever toys are a favorite.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

LOL Yes Bella was like that too. She find the biggest toy and drag it across the room. Mine have too many toys too. Too many beds, blankets, coats(I know I live in florida what do they need coats for? Right? LOL)


----------

